# Low Techplanted Tank Without Co2



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

how mch light do you guys think i would need with a 125 gallon low tech planted tank with no co2 ......and i have play sand would this be ok to put over the fertilizer ....and are there any plants that would do fine in the sand without fertilizer


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

other people have had better luck but everything that i planted in sand started to die even with fert....


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm no expert, but i do know it all depends on the plant.
Java Ferns are almost indestructible and can thrive in very low light conditions, and said plant should also do just fine without ferts.
Another good and near-indestructible plant is Anubias.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

With low light and a sand substrate, you could have crypts, java fern, anubias, dwarf sag, swords, some species of hygro, some moss -- just about any low light plant would work, although root tabs would help, especially with the swords and crypts.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> With low light and a sand substrate, you could have crypts, java fern, anubias, dwarf sag, swords, some species of hygro, some moss -- just about any low light plant would work, although root tabs would help, especially with the swords and crypts.


are u refering to play sand substrate with a fertilizer for these plants or withou?t.....bc my tank is already set up with playsand and cycling i would hate to add fetilizer now if i didnt have to. i would add root tabs tho?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You could just add root tabs -- no sense in tearing things apart to add MTS or something for a low light setup.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks for the help


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Be sure to post pics


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a single 4ft t12 over my 125g (4ft planted) and my crypts, javafern... are fine. i used to have t5 but the bulbs were going so i just added this fixture instead to give it a try sicne i had it extra and its been working fine so for some plants you dont need much at all. Id you want a low light setup something like a double tube t8 would be fine. You could probably find 2x3ft shop fixturaes at hopedepot for cheap.


----------

